# Can't get Now Showing on TWP



## Sue C. (Dec 9, 2003)

I just did the zipper on my second TiVo from the DVR4ME promo. Everything went fine. This TiVo is not activated and the tuners are not hooked up because I only want to use it for Tivoserver and MRV for now. I copied some shows over with TiVoserver and now I am trying to get to Now Showing in the Web UI so I can rename them. But when I click to Now Showing in TWP, all I get this:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_nowshowing '' ''
can't read "nowshowingdir": no such variable
while executing
"ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type $nowshowingdir "" 15 {
set rec [db $db openid $fsid]
if {$nstype == 6} {
print_nowshowingrow $chan $r..."
(procedure "::action_nowshowing" line 61)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

I tried restarting from the bash prompt and it's the same thing. Any ideas?

Question 2: Is there any way to make the TiVo stop trying to acquire a satellite signal?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

can you get to the now showing via tivo Gui?
I could be totally wrong on this, but I think dvr service has to be activated at least once to initialize the npl.


----------



## Sue C. (Dec 9, 2003)

Yes, I can get to Now Playing on the TiVo. I've done one MRV transfer to that machine and a few Tivoserver transfers. It was activated until just a few hours ago, but I couldn't get Now Showing from TWP before or after it was activated. All the other links under "user Interface" load (though there is nothing to show on them), except Now Showing.


----------



## qdoggg (Jan 24, 2004)

:bump:

I'm getting the same error... 

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_nowshowing '' ''
can't read "nowshowingdir": no such variable
while executing
"ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type $nowshowingdir "" 15 {
set rec [db $db openid $fsid]
if {$nstype == 6} {
print_nowshowingrow $chan $r..."
(procedure "::action_nowshowing" line 61)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

This tivo is not activated/subscribed and never has been. Now Playing on the TiVo itself works fine, as does MRV and Tivoserver functions.

I've tried restarting TWP and rebooting the tivo several times still the same error. My other two activated tivos are working fine. Everything seems to point at the non-activated being a factor.

I will try to activate it this weekend and see if it helps.

Can anyone chime in on this? Do people with non-subscribed tivos all have this problem?


----------



## TivoFamily (Feb 25, 2001)

I have the same problem on my unsubscribed DTivo. Maybe that's the problem. I also cannot run the speed test when I connect to my unsubbed DTivo. The speed test works when I connect to my subbed DTivo and test it against the unsubbed one. Are these issue connected?


----------

